# Mistking timer help



## VancouverBetta (Sep 25, 2009)

I just got my 1st Mist King set up and am trying to set the timer and am having trouble. The 'SEC' button is also the 'ON/AUTO/OFF' button and I can't figure out how to use it as a Seconds setting. Anyone able to help? Instructions that come with it don't explain it.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

If I remember correctly you press program first, then go through til you get to the seconds and press the seconds button.
Sorry, I do not have mine in front of me just trying to remember off the top of my head. 

-Beth


----------



## VancouverBetta (Sep 25, 2009)

Someone must have this timer and can help?? I leave for Mexico Wednesday and need to set this before I go!
Still cannot figure out how to make that button be used as a Sec button....


----------



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

go to "prog" it will show a number 1 and "on". push the hour then minute then sec to set time for it to come on. then press"prog" again. it will now show1and "off" repeat hour minute then sec that you want the timer to shut off the mist. this step can be repeated 8 times for 8 different times you want the mister to come on.


----------



## VancouverBetta (Sep 25, 2009)

angry gary said:


> go to "prog" it will show a number 1 and "on". push the hour then minute then sec to set time for it to come on. then press"prog" again. it will now show1and "off" repeat hour minute then sec that you want the timer to shut off the mist. this step can be repeated 8 times for 8 different times you want the mister to come on.


But what I am sayin is that the SEC button is also the 'ON/AUTO/OFF' button. I don't know how to get it to recognize the SECONDS aspect.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

When you are programing the timer for specific on off times the seconds button should set the seconds. If that isn't working your timer may be defective. When you want to manually turn the timer on or off you use the on off auto/ seconds button for that. So you may be dealing with a defective timer, because when you push program you set the hour/ minutes and seconds. Same as setting the clock. Have you tried pushing reset to see if that resets the button?


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Seconds are only activated while in programming mode. Be sure to test and tripple check all the settings. You don't want to have an issue with AM/PM or day of the week.


----------

